# Question on 9mm practice ammo



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know how good this 'HawkSight' 9mm ammo is? Bought some yesterday after 'The Speech'. It's reloaded, tumbled brass by Ballistics Performance Mfg Co out of Miami, Florida. It was 29 cents/round vs. American Eagle 22 cents/round for 50 round boxes. They didn't have any American Eagle, or anything else for that matter, at the LGS.









I can't try it until the range dries out; a week of rain here has created an epic mud hole.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is this a rebirth of american ammuntion?
They went down the pipe for crap ammo.
Bought a 100k 9mm and 45acp, from them for the dept, 50% of rounds fired had the jackets peel off in flight!!!


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Is this a rebirth of american ammuntion?
> They went down the pipe for crap ammo.
> Bought a 100k 9mm and 45acp, from them for the dept, 50% of rounds fired had the jackets peel off in flight!!!


Wow!

Thanks for the "heads up".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lesson: Do you really want to bet your life on someone else's reloads just to save a buck? I believe that getting the best ammo I can for carry and save a buck with cheaper stuff for practice. Failures to feed, eject or fire on the practice range can be a spontaneous opportunity to practice clearance drills. If it happens with the good ammo God forbid, you will automatically and efficiently fix the problem and get back in the fight.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

topgun said:


> Wow!
> 
> Thanks for the "heads up".


Don't get me wrong, I do not know if it is the same. The location is.
American is junk, you can spot the packaging real easy, box is completely covered with a photo of loose ammo up close.
They would not return my calls when we had the trouble, this could be a sort of rebrand.
American did not do reloads, however most of the machinery can be used for reloading, easy changeover.
Also had a lot of squib rounds with their junk.
We only bought it for training purposes, winni and rem for duty.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

I shoot so much, that I buy reloads for the most part for the range. I've been real lucky with the 40 S&W from LAX. The last time I bought it I paid 23 cents a round, but if you wait for sales or shipping deals it's cheaper. After well over 10,000 rounds, I can't remember more than once or twice that I got one with a bad primer that didn't go BANG. Their reloaded stuff is some of the most accurate I've ever shot too, regardless of cost. It's fairly clean shooting, and to look at the ammo, you'd probably never guess they were reloads.

When My life is on the line with my carry weapon, I don't spare any expense and usually go with Hornady Critical Duty or Federal HST. I'd like to try Speer Gold Dots, but they're hard to come by around here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Is this a rebirth of american ammunition? They went down the pipe for crap ammo.


No. This company has been around since 2008, they got their start under the name Stone Hart Manufacturing Co.

I bought only 200 rounds, not much lost if it's crap.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> No. This company has been around since 2008, they got their start under the name Stone Hart Manufacturing Co.
> 
> I bought only 200 rounds, not much lost if it's crap.


Please report back how it shoots.

I've had some good results with some reloads, and bad with others.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

I "mine' the dirt berms for lead, cast my own bullets and reload. The metal detector tells me where to dig. Often, if there's steel plates being used, there's many lbs of fragmented lead lying about, to be raked up and smelted out of the dirt. My cost per shot is about 6x, and my time is about 150 rds per hour, including the lead recovery, smelting, casting, reloading. Saving 20c per shot, that's $30 an hour, which swiftly paid for the $1000 worth of gear needed to do it all.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> No. This company has been around since 2008, they got their start under the name Stone Hart Manufacturing Co.
> 
> I bought only 200 rounds, not much lost if it's crap.


The time frame would be right for a transition.

I did not mean to let anyone think I was referring to recent events.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

9mm practice ammo is 22lr, at my house.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What's done is done but I think you and others would be better off taking advantage of this deal with free shipping. Just added another case myself.

Speer Lawman 9mm Luger Ammo 124 Grain Total Metal Jacket

ETA...

Stone Hart also has a store and indoor range. I've done business with them and they seem like good people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm about 600 rounds into my last order of American made (CCI) Blazer Brass 9mm 124 gr FMJ with zero issues at all. At about .23/round +- depending on who has the latest deal, I don't think you can go wrong with it. I've shot Blazer Brass from CCI before but this is the first "Bulk" order that I've specifically tested with 4 different firearms. Slippy approved!

(Disclaimer; Son1, Son2 and Mrs Slippy assisted in testing)

Bulk 9mm Ammo - 124 grain FMJ - Blazer Brass For Sale


----------

